# Fat British Women



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Survey just out says British women are the fattest in Europe.Did they need to spend money on that?We've known that for a long time.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

*MY EYES!!* AAAAARRRRRRRRRRGHH!!! MY F***ING EYES!!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

The one on the far right looks almost slim in comparison to the others! :lol:

And on that note I'm just off to the gym! :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

They're Americans


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Mmmm down boy lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

techfreak said:


> They're Americans


No there not I used to go out with the one in the green untill she dumped me [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I am the one in the green and the way i remember it was you cheated on me with my best mate on the end.
PeeWee!


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

some farting tackle on the baeuty in green :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I am the one in the green and the way i remember it was you cheated on me with my best mate on the end.
> PeeWee!


Well if you call a three some with your mate cheating :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

15 years"......."..is how long any of them have seen their own landing gear :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I am the one in the green and the way i remember it was you cheated on me with my best mate on the end.
> ...


So it was your watch that was found down there.
Did you happen leave the pizza and a KFC bucket of chicken too?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


It wasnt a watch it was a grand father clock


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

They look like the dalefarm women that went to court! :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Well I'm pleased I have had my breakfast, that photo would have put me off it


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Well I'm pleased I have had my breakfast, that photo would have put me off it


good cure for a hangover though dave :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

pas_55 said:


> Survey just out says British women are the fattest in Europe.Did they need to spend money on that?We've known that for a long time.


Congratulations! 1st place 


kazinak said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


At least could have cropped my poor head out of that pic... copyrights ?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Prams.

PRAMS!!!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> Prams.
> 
> PRAMS!!!


For pushing their "Food Babies" around


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Haha  Hereford's ladies....


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

no hun, they are all junkies not fatties


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

pas_55 said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Prams.
> ...


Hilarious!


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

thats novel..........women with boobs back and front :lol: :lol:


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

i believe the tip is when hunting said prey is to "roll em in flour and then look for the pink bits"


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

sorry if anybody is eating!


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

bluush said:


> sorry if anybody is eating!


there's nothing left to eat by the looks of it


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

No need to roll them in flour, just get them to fart and give you clue :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Dixon Bainbridge (May 27, 2008)

Is it any wonder we're having such adverse weather conditions these days? Surely this lot must be competing with the moon's gravitational effects.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Don't mention gravitational lensing :wink:


----------



## Dixon Bainbridge (May 27, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> Don't mention gravitational lensing :wink:


Good point! Don't look down a line of them otherwise it's going to get really scary - I don't think I could deal with multiple images of that lot :lol:

Oh hang on; you said not to mention it.

Sorry


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jokes aside, the problem is that every tax payer, and I'm one of them, has to pay their inevitable GP / hospital bills of which they will have more than a more normal weight person. Even stomach stapling and gastric bands are available on the NHS these days!! :evil:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Jokes aside, the problem is that every tax payer, and I'm one of them, has to pay their inevitable GP / hospital bills of which they will have more than a more normal weight person. Even stomach stapling and gastric bands are on the NHS these days!! :evil:


If these people had mouth stapling the problem would be on its way to being solved.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

It's simple physics .... The top hole is bigger than the bottom one!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Stueyturn said:


> It's simple physics .... The top hole is bigger than the bottom one!


Yes! That's exactly what one of my (male) clients says if we discuss any weight issue :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm sure it's just big bones. Big, flabby, soft, squishy extra bones just under the skin.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well I went into Wilmslow today for some smoked almonds from the Christmas market. On the way back I watched a lady about 5 times my size munching not one, but two large Frankfurters in mega bread rolls. I got half tempted and bought one for myself, took one bite and threw the rest in the bin because it was anything but an authentic Frankfurter (I should have given the £3 to charity instead!!). Yuk!! How that lady could eat two of them is beyond me


----------

